

Code Browser - swah
http://tibleiz.net/code-browser/

======
swah
Nobody ever talks about this editor, while the 500-line Javascript ones invite
extensive discussion.

This is a code folding editor which I'm trying to use to take notes. It
supports the mythical elastic tabstops, yet to be widely adopted.

Its implemented in a language that the author created, called Copper:
[http://tibleiz.net/copper/download.html](http://tibleiz.net/copper/download.html)
Copper is also implemented in Copper. Everything feels very high quality. This
person should blog about it.

